# Npfa 37



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

your fire marshal or ahj. get it in writing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There's no exceptions to the wording, but unless NFPA 37 is listed on the permit that is not something an inspector can enforce. However, if the manufacturer's specs mention NFPA 37 clearances, then 110.3 (b) applies.


----------

